
Paradise Papers: New leak from offshore finance firm - farseer
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-41876942
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15630646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15630646).

------
flexie
Oh come on: If the fact that Moscow owns part of Twitter and Facebook isn't HN
worthy, HN simply isn't following politics and tech.

This leak is inherently intesting to HN or nothing is.

------
the-dude
Is this called an article nowadays? There is no substance here.

~~~
dazc
Looks like a rush-job to be the first rather than a serious analysis?

~~~
Fricken
Multiple major media outlets have been planning this news dump for a while.
They had time.

